# [Review] Roccat Kone XTD – überhaupt noch zu verbessern?



## lunar19 (21. Februar 2013)

*[Review] Roccat Kone XTD – überhaupt noch zu verbessern?*

[Review] Roccat Kone XTD – überhaupt noch zu verbessern?​




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 

Inhaltsverzeichnis

•    Danksagung
•    Einleitung
•    Spezifikationen
•    Persönlicher erster Eindruck
•    Verpackung/Lieferumfang
•    Die Maus im Detail
•    Praxiseinsatzo    Ergonomie
o    Die Software​•    Fazit
•    Weiterführende Links

Danksagung

An dieser Stelle geht zunächst ein großes Dankeschön an die Firma Roccat für die schnelle und unkomplizierte Bereitstellung des Samples.​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ Einleitung

Die Hamburger Firma Roccat lieferte vor Jahren mit der Kone eine Maus, welche in der Gaming-Szene auf große Beliebtheit stieß. Diese wurde seitdem immer weiter verbessert und in ihrem Funktionsumfang erweitert. Heute gibt es die Roccat Kone XTD, welche die aktuell höchste Ausbaustufe bildet. Im Vergleich zum Vorgänger wurde die DPI weiter hochgeschraubt und bietet nun 8200 dots per inch. Außerdem soll eine große Schwachstelle der Vorgänger ausgeschaltet worden sein, das Mausrad. Nun kommt die sogenannte Titan-Wheel-Technik zum Einsatz. Doch dazu später mehr. Wie sich der Nager also im Einsatz schlägt und welche gravierenden Neuerungen es gibt, wird nun im Test erläutert werden. 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​Spezifikationen

Beginnen wir mit den Spezifikationen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Um auch die Herstellermeinung mit einzubringen, sind die Hauptfeatures im Spoiler eingebunden.


Spoiler



VOLL EINSTELLBARER 8200 DPI PRO-AIM (R3) LASERSENSOR
mit 41 echten DPI Einstellungen im Bereich von 200 bis 8200

ROCCAT™ CLICK MASTER 
Switch Tech powered by Omron©  für präzise Mausklicks

EASY-SHIFT[+]™ BUTTON DUPLICATOR
mit Easy-Aim + Easy-Wheel Funktionen

32-BIT TURBO CORE V2 PROZESSOR
für maximale Rechengeschwindigkeit

TRACKING & DISTANCE CONTROL UNIT
minimiert den Pick-Up-Flight und garantiert bestmögliches Tracking

576 KB ON-BOARD SPEICHER
speichere 5 Game Profile inkl. Makros

4-LED MULTI-COLOR LICHTSYSTEM
für eine individuelle Farbauswahl + Effekte

8 MAUSTASTEN + ROBUSTES 4D MAUSRAD
programmierbare Maustasten und solides 4D-Scrollrad

4 EASY-TO-CLIP-IN GEWICHTE (4 X 5G) 
für individuelle Gewichtsanpassung

ROCCAT™ TREIBER + MAKRO MANAGER
inkl. vorgefertigte Makro Presets für Games & Apps

ROCCAT™ ACHIEVEMENTS DISPLAY
zeigt Statistiken, Auszeichnungen und den aktuellen Levelstatus an


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ Persönlicher erster Eindruck
  Als ich die Ankündigung für die Kone XTD zum ersten Mal gesehen habe, fragte ich mich zunächst, wo die wesentlichen Änderungen liegen. Und ob diese überhaupt nötig wären?! Dann kam meine Erinnerung an die Querelen mit dem Mausrad wieder und ich schaute mir die Änderungen genauer an. Ja, der größte Kritikpunkt soll angeblich ausgemerzt worden sein. Sonstige Neuerungen fielen mir nicht sofort ins Auge, wurden aber auch nach ein paar Minuten Recherche klar. Ob sich die gute Kone [+] überhaupt noch verbessern lässt, werden wir uns jetzt anschauen.
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ Verpackung und Lieferumfang

Roccat liefert die Kone XTD in einem schwarzen Karton, welcher ungewöhnlich gestaltet ist. Auf der Vorderseite befindet sich ein Bild der Maus mit den Hauptfeatures und dem Produktnamen. Auf der rechten Seite ist die Verpackung abgeschrägt und mit einem Magnetverschluss zum Aufklappen versehen. Öffnet man diese Klappe, so sieht man die Maus hinter einer Plastikabdeckung und kann sie schon von außen anschauen. Auch die Gewichte sind erkennbar. Auf der Innenseite ist der Nager dann noch einmal ausführlicher beschrieben und die verfügbaren Tasten werden benannt. Blickt man auf die Rückseite, finden sich wieder die Features, diesmal auch in anderen Sprachen beschrieben, unter einem Produktbild. Am Seitenteil sind diese dann auch in Englisch näher erklärt. Ober- und Unterseite bieten nochmals die wichtigsten Funktionen und Informationen zu der Produktnummer. 



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​



Öffnet man nun das Paket, indem man oben die Lasche öffnet und die Plastikverpackung herauszieht, so fällt als erstes der Quick-Installation-Guide hinaus, da dieser einfach in Hülle gelegt war. Er ist in einer Folie und zugeklebt. Dann kann auch die Plastikfassung abgezogen werden und die Maus kommt an die Luft. Außerdem können die Gewichte herausgenommen werden. Das Eingabegerät liegt auf einer Pappe, welche einen blauen Hintergrund ermöglicht. Das Mauskabel befindet sich mit einem Clip verschlossen dahinter.



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​



Insgesamt besteht der Lieferumfang also aus der Roccat Kone XTD, einer Box mit vier 5g-Gewichten und dem Quick-Installation-Guide. Eine CD mit einem Treiber ist leider nicht vorhanden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Alles in allem ist die Maus gut verpackt und die Schachtel der Gewichte wirkt edel. Eine Treiber-CD für „Offline“-PCs wäre allerdings schön gewesen.
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ Die Maus im DetailDas Chassis
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Kommen wir nun zu einem detaillierten Blich auf den Nager. Das Chassis an sich ist recht groß und somit für mittel – bis große Hände gedacht. Betrachtet man die Maus von vorn, wird schnell klar, dass diese nur für Rechtshänder geeignet ist, da ein Abfall zur rechten Seite hin zu erkennen ist. Außerdem ist die Aussparung für den Daumen nur auf der linken Seite vorhanden. Somit ist diese Maus für Linkshänder nicht zu benutzen. Vorn mündet außerdem noch das Kabel in das Chassis an sich und ist zum Schutz vor einem Kabelbruch am Eingang in eine Plastikfassung eingelassen. Die Vorderseite ist darüber hinaus auch nach unten hin schräg zulaufend.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​



Blickt man dann auf die rechte Seite, gibt es wenig Auffälligkeiten. Es ist zwar eine Aussparung für den kleinen Finger vorhanden, diese ist allerdings recht klein und gibt der Optik nur einen kleinen Schwung nach oben. Außerdem lassen sich am hinteren Ende die Ansätze des Roccat-Logos erkennen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​



Betrachtet man die Maus nun von hinten, so sticht zunächst die Raubkatze ins Auge. Im Gegensatz zum Vorgänger wurde das Logo hier nicht grau ausgefüllt, sondern besteht nur aus Konturen. Unter diesem findet sich dann auch der Schriftzug „XTD“. Auf der Rückseite finden sich dann auch die Ausläufer der Beleuchtung, welche allerdings nicht bis zum Boden gezogen sind, sondern 2cm früher enden. Wichtig ist außerdem, dass die Maus hinten allgemein nicht auf den Boden reicht, sondern erst rund 0,5cm aufliegt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​



Auf der linken Seite der Maus findet sich dann die Daumenablage, welche großzügig dimensioniert ist und guten Halt bietet. Darüber sind dann auch die beiden „Vor – und Zurück“-Tasten, welche mit Pfeilen versehen sind. Außerdem findet sich ein Schriftzug mit dem Produktnamen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


​
Von oben zeigt sich dann der Hauptdesign-Punkt, die LED-Streifen. Diese werden von vier LEDs an jedem Ende beleuchtet und können individuell eingestellt werden. Sie leuchten durchgehend bis ca. 1cm vor der Vorderseite. Zwischen beiden finden sich dann natürlich die Haupttasten. In der Mitte eingelassen ist dann das neue „Titan-Whell“-Mausrad und davor ein frei wählbarer Button. Das Rad lässt sich nach vorn und zurück, nach links und rechts sowie hineindrücken. Hinter diesem befinden sich dann noch zwei Tasten, mit welchen die DPI verändert werden kann. Diese sind mit „+“ und „-“ beschriftet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​ Insgesamt ist das Chassis gut gearbeitet und erfüllt die Anforderungen. Einziger Kritikpunkt ist, dass wie auch schon beim Vorgänger, der LED-Streifen auf der linken Seite nicht bündig mit dem Seitenteil abschließt, sondern ein klein wenig übersteht. Inwiefern dies ein Produktfehler ist oder immer so, wird sich noch zeigen müssen.Die Unterseite​Dreht man den Nager auf den Kopf, kann man den Sensor gut betrachten. Dieser arbeitet mit einer Abtastrate von bis zu 8200 DPI und trägt den Namen „Pro-Aim Sensor R3“. Die Abtastrate lässt sich von 200 DPI an 200er-Schritten anheben. Eingerahmt wird der Sensor von einer silbrig glänzenden Schutzfolie. Um den Sensor herum finden sich noch weitere Aufdrucke mit Informationen zur Herstellung etc. Am hinteren Ende findet sich dann auch noch eine Klappe, welche mit einer einfachen Drehung nach rechts geöffnet werden kann. Unter dieser Klappe finden sich die Fassungen für die optionalen Gewichte, mit welchen die Maus an individuelle Bedürfnisse angepasst werden kann. Bei der Montage fällt auf, dass sich die Gewichte nur schwer wieder aus den Aussparungen lösen lassen. An den Außenseiten umranden die Glides aus Kunststoff die Maus und sorgen für eine angenehme und schnelle Mausführung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


Die Tasten​Kommen wir nun zu den Tasten auf dem Eingabegerät. Es sind sieben Tasten vorhanden, von welchen sich fünf auf der Oberfläche befinden. Die beiden Haupttasten lassen sich bis ca. 7cm nach deren Beginn noch bedienen und haben einen leichten und angenehm direkten Druckpunkt. Die Tasten in der „Mittelkonsole“ haben hingegen einen deutlich härteren Druckpunkt und erfordern mehr Kraft beim Drücken. Die DPI-Tasten sind leider nur schwer ohne Umgreifen zu erreichen, dies ist aber insofern nicht schlimm, als dass eine Umänderung während des Spielens nicht oft erfolgen muss. Die Taste vor dem Mausrad hingegen ist einfacher zu erreichen und bietet nochmals einen anderen Druckpunkt, welcher ungefähr zwischen denen der Haupttasten und den DPI-Tasten liegt. Diese Taste ist frei belegbar und standardmäßig mit der Windows-Taste der Tastatur verknüpft. Die beiden Tasten an der linken Seite sind mit dem Daumen optimal benutzbar und bieten einen ähnlichen Druckpunkt wie die Haupttasten. Interessanterweise ist die „Zurück“-Taste nicht mit der normalen Browsertaste belegt, sondern die Easy-Shift-Taste, mit welcher eine doppelte Zuweisung der Funktionen erfolgen kann. Doch dazu mehr bei der Ergonomie.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


​ Das Mausrad ist im Vergleich zum Vorgängermodell deutlich härter gerastert und bietet ein hervorragendes Feedback. Es lässt sich zwar etwas schwerer drehen als das der Kone [+], ist so aber wohl gegenüber einem Ausfall besser geschützt. Es handelt sich bei dem Rad um eine neue Entwicklung aus dem Hause Roccat, welche auf den Namen „Titan-Wheel“ hört und eine neue Achse bekommen hat. Laut Hersteller ist es „das härteste Mausrad der Welt“. Pro Runde bietet es 24 Schritte.

Insgesamt bietet die Kone XTD gute Druckpunkte und ein angenehm gerastertes Mausrad, welches hoffentlich nicht mehr wie bei der Kone [+] so schnell kaputt geht. Dies wird sich allerdings erst im Dauertest zeigen.Die Beleuchtung​Ein Merkmal, welches schon die Vorgänger auszeichnete, war die Multicolor-Beleuchtung. Dadurch, dass in der Maus vier LEDs verbaut wurden, werden die Streifen gut ausgeleuchtet und können mit 33 Farben einzeln individualisiert werden. So können sehr schöne Übergänge geschaffen werden. Doch es ist nicht nur möglich, die Farbe zu ändern (die Beleuchtung kann natürlich auch ausgeschalten werden), es können auch Licht- und Farbeffekte verändert werden. So gibt neben an und aus auch die Funktion, die Maus blinken zu lassen. Dies ist zwar nett, nervt auf die Dauer allerdings ein wenig. Wem dies zu viel ist, der kann auch auf die Funktion „Atmend“ zurückgreifen, welche ein Pulsieren meint. Eine fünfte Funktion ist der „Herzschlag“, welcher eine Schlagfrequenz imitiert. Die Effektgeschwindigkeit kann auch in drei Stufen geregelt werden. Darüber hinaus kann auch eine Farbbewegung aktiviert werden, welche von links, rechts, oben oder unten ausgehen kann. Es kann auch eine simultane Bewegung ermöglicht werden.
Über die Beleuchtung können die fast alle Lichteffekte kreiert werden. Die Individualisierbarkeit sind hier keine Grenzen gesetzt.Das Kabel​Das Kabel der Kone XTD ist im Gegensatz zum Vorgänger mit einem Textil-Stoff ummantelt und um 20cm auf 1,8m geschrumpft. Die Länge ist immer noch mehr als ausreichend. Der Anschluss erfolgt über einen normalen USB-2.0-Stecker, welcher nicht vergoldet ist. Er ist im typischen Roccat-Design gehalten, welches bedeutet, dass ein recht langer Kopf verwendet wurde, welcher zur besseren Griffigkeit Aussparungen enthält. Auf diesem finden sich der Produktname sowie ein Roccat-Schriftzug mit dem USB-Zeichen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ PraxiseinsatzErgonomie​Ergonomisch betrachtet bietet die Kone XTD wie auch schon die Vorgänger keinen Grund zur Kritik. Da das Chassis angenehm geformt ist und gut auf die „durchschnittliche“ Handgröße passt, lässt sich die Maus ausgezeichnet führen. Die Tasten sind ebenso gut erreichbar und müssen nicht lange gesucht werden. Einziges Manko ist, dass ein Umgreifen von Nöten ist, wenn die Abtast-Rate verändert werden soll. Da dies jedoch, wie oben beschrieben, in Spielen nicht so oft vorkommen sollte, ist dies jedoch kein wirklicher Kritikpunkt. Außerdem kann auch Easy-Shift-Technologie angewendet werden, welche bedeutet, dass die Tastenbelegung noch einmal verändert werden kann.

Von der Gleitfähigkeit her überzeugt die Roccat Kone XTD ebenfalls, der Nager lässt sich leichtgängig bewegen und gleitet gut über verschiedene Materialen wie Papier oder Holz. Bei diesen Stoffen bleibt die Präzision zwar nicht so gut wie auf dem verwendeten „Razer eXactMat“, ist allerdings immer noch annehmbar und kann nach ein wenig Eingewöhnungszeit auch zum Spielen benutzt werden.Die Software​Kommen wir nun zu der eigenen Treiber-Software von Roccat. Diese befindet sich leider nicht auf einer CD, sondern muss aus dem Internet heruntergeladen werden. Die Größe beträgt rund 24,5 Megabyte. Über die Software viele Änderungen an der Maus vorgenommen werden, doch der Reihe nach. Der erste Reiter im blau-schwarzen Menü ist mit „Main Control“ beschriftet und enthält die essentiellen Mauseinstellungen. Darunter zählen zum einen die DPI-Schritte der einzelnen Einstellungen („+“ und „-“ Zeichen auf der Maus) und die Geschwindigkeit der Klicks, aber auch die Sensitivität des Sensors oder Einstellungen des Mausrads. In der unteren Leiste findet man unter jedem Reiter die Auswahl der Profile und die Möglichkeit diese zu löschen oder zu verändern. So können beispielsweise für unterschiedliche Spiele unterschiedliche DPI-Schritte angeordnet werden. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Unter dem nächsten Reiter „Button Assignment“ können dann viele Funktionen aus Spielen und dem Multimedia-Bereich verschiedenen Maustasten zugeordnet werden. So ist es zum Beispiel möglich, der vorderen Taste der Mittelkonsole die Multimedia-Funktion Play/Pause zuzuordnen. Außerdem kann hier die Belegung der Easy-Shift-Tasten vorgenommen werden. Negativ fällt dazu auf, dass das Profil nur über die beiden Daumentasten aktiviert werden kann, was zur Folge hat, dass die eigentliche Funktion wegfällt. Zum normalen Gebrauch kann das Profil aber natürlich auch umgeschrieben werden und so wird nur im Gaming-Modus die Easy-Shift-Technologie genutzt. Darüber hinaus lassen sich auch im Makromanager einfach Makros für MMO-Spiele aufnehmen und zur gegebenen Zeit abspielen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 
Als drittes folgt nun die „Advanced Control“, welche verfeinerte Einstellungen beinhaltet. Hier kann die Sensitivität der X-und Y-Achse einzeln verstellt werden und die Polling-Rate in Schritten (125 Hz, 250 Hz, 500 Hz, 1000 Hz) verändert. Außerdem kann die Geschwindigkeit des Mauszeigers angehoben oder gesenkt werden und der Treiber zurückgesetzt. Zu guter Letzt befindet sich hier auch das Menü für die Tracking und Distance Control Unit. Diese Technik besagt, dass die Maus ihren Untergrund, auf welchem sie grade steht, analysiert und die Sensitivität und die Lift-Off-Distanz anpasst. Die Kalibrierung dauert ca. 12 Sekunden. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Unter dem folgenden Reiter „Color Control“ kann dann die Maus an die eigenen Farbwünsche angepasst werden. Dafür stehen vier Kreise zur Verfügung, welche angeklickt und mit der Farbe rechts gefüllt werden müssen. Darunter kann die Farbe auch deaktiviert werden. Es stehen 33 Farben zur Verfügung. Daneben sind die möglichen Effekte abgebildet, welche ich euch nun in einem Video zeigen möchte:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Jt2OgvLhUpo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Als fünfter Reiter kommt nun das „R.A.D.“. Was ein wenig klingt, wie der Name eines Geheimdienstes, bedeutet eigentlich Roccat Achievement Display und zeigt eine interessante der Maus an. Hier ist unter anderem aufgenommen, wie viele Klicks und Scrolls die Maus schon hinter sich hat und welche Distanz bereits zurückgelegt wurde. Für besonders hohe Leistungen werden dann später auch Trophäen verliehen. Dieses Menü hat zwar ergonomisch keinen großen Nutzen, bietet aber ein paar interessante Details, wie zum Beispiel die Klicks mit der linken Haupttaste im Tagesdurchschnitt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Der letzte Reiter heißt „Update/Support“ und beinhaltet Informationen über den derzeitigen Treiber und eine Verlinkung zum Online-Support. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Insgesamt braucht man ein wenig Zeit, um sich in die Software hinein zu finden, da die Schrift doch etwas klein ist und auch nur auf Englisch. Hat man allerdings alles verstanden und gefunden, lassen sich interessante Dinge mit der Maus ausprobieren und sie lässt sich gut individualisieren.
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ Fazit

Kommen wir nun zu einer Zusammenfassung, so lässt sich sagen, dass Roccat mit der Kone XTD eine alltagstaugliche Gamermaus geschaffen hat, welche kaum Grund zur Kritik gibt. Dank sehr hoher Präzision in jeder Lebenslage ist ein actionreiches Spielerlebnis nicht mehr durch eine Maus begrenzt, außerdem lassen sich alle Tasten auch anders belegen, um in allen möglichen Spielen schneller agieren zu können. Dank der Verstellbarkeit der Farbe ist auch das Ausschlusskriterium der Optik schnell vom Tisch, da der matt-schwarze Nager mit vielen Effekten punkten kann. Inwiefern das überarbeitete, gut gerasterte Mausrad die Fehler des Vorgängers beseitigt, wird sich noch im Langzeittest zeigen müssen, bis jetzt ist allerdings auch diese Entwicklung sehr positiv. Negative Aspekte an der Maus sind recht schnell aufgezählt, zum einen wäre da das Fehlen einer Treiber-CD und somit der Online-Zwang für die Nutzung aller Funktionen, zum anderen ist der Preis recht hoch angesetzt. Mit aktuell rund 85€ bei Caseking bekommt man zwar eine wirkliche gute Maus mit zahlreichen Features, muss jedoch entscheiden, ob man für ein simples Eingabegerät diese Summe aufwenden möchte. In diesem Bereich spielen zwar auch andere Mäuse, ob dies aber die Summe an sich legitimiert sei dahingestellt. 
Alles in allem ist es trotz des Preises allerdings angemessen, der Roccat Kone XTD den Gold-Award zu verleihen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ Weiterführende Links

Roccat Kone XTD bei Roccat: ROCCAT STUDIOS V3.0 - PRODUCTS » Gaming Mice » ROCCAT Kone XTD

Roccat Kone XTD im PCGH-Preisvergleich: Roccat Kone XTD, USB (ROC-11-810)

Ankündigung bei PCGH: Roccat präsentiert Kone XTD, Kone Pure und Lua
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​


----------



## lunar19 (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone XTD – überhaupt noch zu verbessern?*


So, damit geht das Review nun online. Ich hoffe, es gefällt 
​ Ihr habt Fragen zu dem Produkt oder zu mir? Stellt diese hier im Thread oder schreibt mir eine Nachricht 
​ Informationen zu fertigen und folgenden Testberichten gibt es hier im Blog: *Informationen zu fertigen und kommenden Testberichten*​


----------



## Lt.Ford (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone XTD – überhaupt noch zu verbessern?*

Was mich brennend interessiert:
Verblasst das Logo? (durch Schweiß o.Ä.)

Bei meiner Kone+ war es nämlich so, dass das Logo schon nach 2-3 Wochen Benutzung völlig verblasste und heute nur noch ein Kleberest vorhanden ist.
Bei der Kone XTD scheint das Logo nur noch durch die Ränder dargestellt zu werden, sind diese fest im Material drin oder auch nur "aufgeklebt" wie bei der Kone+?


----------



## gh0st76 (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone XTD – überhaupt noch zu verbessern?*

Schöner Test. Würde aber das fehlen einer Treiber CD nicht als negativ empfinden. Die Treiber sind dann meistens eh schon so alt das man sich im Netz neue ziehen muss.

Trotz allem keine Maus für mich. Zuviel BlingBling, zuviele unnütze Spielereien die ich nie brauchen würde. Meine Zowie AM macht genau das gleiche wie die Kone. Nur für mich besser. Besserer Sensor, leichter und vor allem symmetrisch.


----------



## Braineater (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone XTD – überhaupt noch zu verbessern?*

Angaben zur LOD wären noch interessant zu wissen  Zudem was für ein Sensor verwendet wurde.

EDIT: Es scheint wohl ein Avago ADNS 9800 Lasersensor verbaut wurden zu sein. Also werden die 8200 dpi ohne interpolation erreicht. Avago ADNS-9800 High-Performance LaserStream


----------



## Andy188 (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone XTD – überhaupt noch zu verbessern?*

Sehr schöner Test,

 ist/ wäre die Maus auch etwas  für große Hände?  Da du schreibst,  für mittlere und  und große  Hände,  aber auch gleichzeitig für “ durchschnittliche“ Hände...


----------



## gh0st76 (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone XTD – überhaupt noch zu verbessern?*



Braineater schrieb:


> Angaben zur LOD wären noch interessant zu wissen  Zudem was für ein Sensor verwendet wurde.
> 
> EDIT: Es scheint wohl ein Avago ADNS 9800 Lasersensor verbaut wurden zu sein. Also werden die 8200 dpi ohne interpolation erreicht. Avago ADNS-9800 High-Performance LaserStream


 
Hat das gleiche Problem wie der 9500. Positive beschleunigung die nicht deaktivierbar ist.


----------



## lunar19 (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone XTD – überhaupt noch zu verbessern?*

Danke erstmal 



Andy188 schrieb:


> Sehr schöner Test,
> ist/ wäre die Maus auch etwas  für große Hände?  Da du schreibst,  für mittlere und  und große  Hände,  aber auch gleichzeitig für “ durchschnittliche“ Hände...



Da ich mMn durchschnittlich große Hände habe und die Maus bei mir ergonomisch wirklich gut sitzt und auch noch Spielraum nach oben ist, denke ich, dass die XTD auch für große Hände passen sollte. Aber ich würde bei jeder Wahl erst einmal im Laden testen, da jeder andere Anforderungen hat.



			
				Lt.Ford schrieb:
			
		

> Verblasst das Logo? (durch Schweiß o.Ä.)



Also nach rund drei Wochen Test habe ich davon nichts bemerkt. Aber bei den kleinen Streifen kann ich mir das weniger als bei der Kone [+] vorstellen. Ich bin grade unterwegs und kann deshalb nicht gucken, wiedas Logo verarbeitet ist. Aber ich werde, wenn ich wieder zu Hause bin, gleich gucken und dir nochmal schreiben. Ich gehe momentan davon aus, dass das Logo im Material eingelassen ist.



			
				Braineater schrieb:
			
		

> Angaben zur LOD wären noch interessant zu wissen



Verdammt, irgendwas muss man ja immer vergessen  Ich liefer das nach, sobald ich wieder da bin...


----------



## turbosnake (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone XTD – überhaupt noch zu verbessern?*

Als Contra würde ich noch den Treiber aufnehmen, da sowas nicht nötig ist.
Habe aber auch eine Zowie AM.


----------



## Andy188 (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone XTD – überhaupt noch zu verbessern?*

Dankeschön Lunar,  werde sie mit mal genauer angucken...


----------



## Lt.Ford (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone XTD – überhaupt noch zu verbessern?*



lunar19 schrieb:


> Also nach rund drei Wochen Test habe ich davon nichts bemerkt. Aber bei den kleinen Streifen kann ich mir das weniger als bei der Kone [+] vorstellen. Ich bin grade unterwegs und kann deshalb nicht gucken, wiedas Logo verarbeitet ist. Aber ich werde, wenn ich wieder zu Hause bin, gleich gucken und dir nochmal schreiben. Ich gehe momentan davon aus, dass das Logo im Material eingelassen ist.


 
Danke! 
Wenn meine Kone+ irgendwann das Zeitliche segnen sollte, dann wäre die Kone XTD ein guter Nachfolger, falls das mit dem Logo hinhaut


----------



## Redbull0329 (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone XTD – überhaupt noch zu verbessern?*

Verbessern können sie ihre Verarbeitung. Die Qualität ist unter aller Kanone


----------



## vvoll3 (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone XTD – überhaupt noch zu verbessern?*



gh0st76 schrieb:


> Hat das gleiche Problem wie der 9500. Positive beschleunigung die nicht deaktivierbar ist.



Ist ja nicht erwähnenswert oder so. :>


----------



## Bummsbirne (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone XTD – überhaupt noch zu verbessern?*

Den Support koennen se verbessern. Es werden nur noch aktuelle Produkte supportet und mit neuem Treiber/Firmware versorgt.

Sobald ne neue Kone rauskommt is die davor direkt abgeschrieben. Genauso bei Tastaturen.

Bei meiner Valo hatte ich, wie einige andere auch, diesen 40% Auslastungsbug vom Display. Hat als Auslastung nur 40% angezeigt. N wichtiges Feature war fehlerhaft. Und das wurde nie gefixt. Vom Support hoert man nur: Uns ist der Fehler bekannt, wir koennen leider nichts machen, weil wir den Fehler nicht reproduzieren konnten. Und schwupps die teure Valo aufs Abstellgleis gestellt. Kam ja dann die Arvo raus. Dann kummert man sich nicht mehr um die vorigen Produkte.

Ich kanns ja verstehen, dass man sich um wirklich alte Hardware nicht mehr kuemmert und dies auch vorher ankündigt aber sowas??

Aber nochmal BTT: Hab zwar nur ne Kone+ aber is die zweite und das Mausrad haelt komischerweise. Hab die erste Kone auch gehabt. Das Rad hat nich lange gehalten. Naja mal schauen wie lang es noch hält. Wennse kaputt geht werd ich mal schauen was dann die warscheinliche KoneUltraXTD so kann. Warscheinlich kann man se mitm Smartphone fernsteuern und auf nem entfernten PC die Einstellungen der Maus ändern.

MMn koennen die diesen Easyshift Quatsch weglassen. Hab 3 Kollegen die auch ne Kone haben. Davon benutzt keiner dieses Easyshiftgedöns. Is wirklich überflüssig. Wer von euch nutzt eigentlich diesen Tünnes??

Würd mich mal interessieren.


----------



## Lt.Ford (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone XTD – überhaupt noch zu verbessern?*

Ist ebenfalls meine 2. Kone+. Meine 1. Kone+ hatte auch den Mausrad-Bug. Aber die hier hält jetzt schon seit über 1,5 Jahren.

Easyshift benutze ich nur beim Musik hören (Easyshift + Linke/Rechte-Maustaste: Track vorwärts/zurück, Easyshift + Mausrad-gedrückt: Pause). Das wars. Besonders oft kommt das aber nicht vor^^


----------



## FINDmySELF (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone XTD – überhaupt noch zu verbessern?*

Ich kann ja die eingestellte Kone an jeden PC stecken und habe meine Konfig, auch ohne diesen riesigen Treiber. 
Wenn ich mir jetzt eine neue Kone kaufe, kann ich die Einstellungen iwie übertragen?


----------



## Westcoast (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone XTD – überhaupt noch zu verbessern?*

ein schöner test und eine gute mouse.


----------



## gh0st76 (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone XTD – überhaupt noch zu verbessern?*



vvoll3 schrieb:


> Ist ja nicht erwähnenswert oder so. :>


 
Ach doch. Irgendwie schon. 

Nach vielen Stunden des testens mit 9500 und 9800er Lasern im Vergleich mit der AM oder der DA fällt das dann doch auf wenn man den richtigen Shooter spielt. Wo die AM auf dem Punkt landet ist der Laser immer ein Stück zu weit. Bessonders unpraktisch bei Flick-Shots.


----------



## Robonator (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone XTD – überhaupt noch zu verbessern?*

Wie sieht es aus mit dem Sensor? Ist die Maus wirklich präzise? Meine Kone+ war alles andere als Präzise im vergleich zu anderen Mäusen die ich hatte.


----------



## Multithread (2. März 2013)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone XTD – überhaupt noch zu verbessern?*

Also das neue Mausrad macht sich gut, verwende die XTD fast seit Ihrem erscheinen und das Mausrad arbeitet wie am ersten Tag.

Zur Beanspruchung:
Sowohl beim Programmieren als auch im Office betrieb wird das Mausrad in alle Richtungen benutzt, als rechts, links, scrollen und Maustaste, es hat jetzt schon länger gehalten als das der Kone[+] en die ich vorher hatte.

Hatte vorher insgesamt 4 Kone[+] Mäuse die alle wegen dem Mausrad jeweils nach wenigen Monaten zurückgingen


@FINDmySELF Du kannst im Treiber deine Profile Exportieren und bei der Neuen Maus dann Importieren


----------



## Sixxer (2. März 2013)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone XTD – überhaupt noch zu verbessern?*

Ein sehr guter Test den sich potentielle Käufer verinnerlichen sollten.
Das fehlen der Treiber CD stellt für mich, sicherlich auch für viele andere User, kein Problem dar, da auf den Servern der Roccat Studios immer die neuesten Treiber sowie die neueste Firmware liegt und man sie sich bei Bedarf zutschen darf.
Alles in allem:


----------



## criss vaughn (26. November 2013)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone XTD – überhaupt noch zu verbessern?*

Gestern für 59 € beim Cyber-Monday geschossen, ich freue mich tierisch drauf


----------



## brennmeister0815 (27. November 2013)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone XTD – überhaupt noch zu verbessern?*

Herrje!  Da fällt mir siedendheiß ein, dass ich ja -_auch_- noch mein Test-Tagebuch habe...
So viel auf-die-Schnelle: Mein Testexemplar läuft und läuft und...


----------



## kingfr3sh (28. November 2013)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone XTD – überhaupt noch zu verbessern?*



criss vaughn schrieb:


> Gestern für 59 € beim Cyber-Monday geschossen, ich freue mich tierisch drauf


 
Ja ich auch die kone xtd für 59,90€ beim Cyber Monday  hatte auch schon 2x die kone +  ( bei MM fur 62,99€ am 15.12.11) beide mit dem Mausrad scroll Problem.

Mm hat mir meine 23 Monate alte mouse umgetauscht und dafür habe ich mir dann die Roccat Pure geholt, die ist auch klasse und mit Titan Wheel, allerdings wirklich etwas klein geraten, nur für Frauen oder jmd mit kleinen Händen zu empfehlen.

Ich habe diesmal überlegt ob die kone xtd oder die logitech g700s (heute im Cyber monday zu bekommen) werde mir die auch bestellen wenn sie für 55€ zu bekommen ist und vergleichen.


Vielen Dank für diesen klasse Test!


----------



## kingfr3sh (29. November 2013)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone XTD – überhaupt noch zu verbessern?*

Soo heute ist die Kone XTD angekommen, ich werde sie die Tage testen, das Mausrad ist jedenfalls schonmal sehr viel besser als von der Kone+


----------



## Lt.Ford (29. November 2013)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone XTD – überhaupt noch zu verbessern?*

Meine ist gestern angekommen und heute bereits zurückgeschickt worden -.-
Die linke Maustaste gab nicht genug Feedback, manchmal erfolgte erst gar kein Klicken. Absolut nervig. Zum Glück ist Amazon so geil () und hat bereits eine Ersatzmaus verschickt. Ich hoffe die wird dann besser sein.


----------



## C4Alive (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone XTD – überhaupt noch zu verbessern?*

schöner TEST. 

ich für meinen Geschmack, ziehe meine Zowie eVo solch schnick schnak bestückten teilen vor.
Optischer Sensor FTW! Da kann in Präzision was shooter angeht nix drüber.

jedem das seine, is natürlich irgendwo auch ein stück Geschmacksache 


aber guter TEST.


----------



## Lt.Ford (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone XTD – überhaupt noch zu verbessern?*

Habe ganz vergessen hier nochmal reinzuschreiben^^
In der Zwischenzeit kam auch schon die 2. Kone XTD an...
Dieses Mal bestand das Problem nicht nur an der linken Maustaste, sondern auch an der rechten Maustaste.
Zusätzlich quietschte das Mausrad extrem....

Das Geld habe ich von Amazon zurückerhalten und die Maus steht nun zu meiner freien Verfügung, oder sollte ich eher sagen: Zu meiner freien Zerstörung? 
Wie auch immer, damit ist Roccat für mich nun endgültig gestorben, nie wieder.


----------



## SaPass (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone XTD – überhaupt noch zu verbessern?*

Also bei den meisten Leuten scheint die Maus doch wunderbar zu gehen. Es gibt jedoch Schwankungen in der Verarbeitung. Mein Mausrad hat etwas mehr Spiel als das der Kone XTD eines Kumpels. Und die Leuchtstreifen treten wohl bei manchen auch etwas scharfkantig hervor. Man muss wohl etwas Glück haben, ein gutes Modell zu erwischen.

Aber eine Frage stelle ich mir: Sind die anderen Hersteller da wirklich viel besser? Liefern die, das Gesamtpaket betrachtet, eine bessere Maus ab?


----------



## Sickpuppy (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone XTD – überhaupt noch zu verbessern?*

Die Maus hat meine 7 Jahre alte Razer Habu ersetzt. Bin hoch zufrieden. 

Danke für das Review.


----------



## hassschlumpf (5. März 2014)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone XTD – überhaupt noch zu verbessern?*

Hi,

habe mir heute auch eine XTD gekauft. Das Mausrad macht beim nach unten Scrollen keinerlei Geräusche. Beim nach oben Scrollen allerdings ganz leise Klickgeräusche. Da ich vorher eine Maus hatte die diese Klickgeräusche in beide Richtungen gemacht hat ists für mich nicht wirklich störend. Wollte nur wissen ob das normal ist, oder ob es normalerweise in beide Richtungen absolut keine Geräusche geben sollte.

Des weiteren taucht bei mir der Linke "Farbschlauch" am vorderen Ende nach unten weg. Ist das immer so? Hab leider keine Vergleichsmaus. 

mfG


----------



## JoM79 (5. März 2014)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone XTD – überhaupt noch zu verbessern?*

Also mein Mausrad macht keine Geräusche beim scrollen, das ist schön leise.
Und was meinst du mit das der wegtaucht?


----------



## SaPass (6. März 2014)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone XTD – überhaupt noch zu verbessern?*

Die Mäuse sind unterschiedlich gut verarbeitet. Bei manchen ist das Mausrad ruhig, bei anderen hört man ein leises Klicken oder Knarzen. Außerdem unterscheiden sich die Mausräder im seitlichen Spiel. Auch das Farbband schließt unterschiedlich gut ab. Manche haben bei ihrem Modell mehr Glück, manche weniger.

Das sind jedoch nur leichte Unterschiede bei der Verarbeitung. Bei der Leistung sollte es keine Unterschiede geben.


----------



## Tripleh84 (6. März 2014)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone XTD – überhaupt noch zu verbessern?*

Jo verbessern könnte man das sie eine Wireless Maus wäre. Aber da die Gamer nicht einsehen das bei 1000hz Abtastrate kein nachteil mehr besteht, wird das nichts. Hab dazu sogar eine Antwort vom Support.
Die Gamer machen echt alles Kaputt mit ihren eingeschworenen Sachen und geben den Herstellern keine Chance für neues..

Hallo ****,

neue Wireless Mäuse sind erstmal nicht geplant. Der Markt dafür ist leider zu klein. Die Technologie für 1000Hz wireless Mäuse ist recht neu, wir hatten damals als wir die Pyra rausgebracht haben die weltweit erste Wireless Maus mit 1000Hz. Du musst wissen das viele Gamer davon abstand genommen haben kabellose Mäuse zu benutzen weil die Übertragungsrate meist nur bei 250 oder maximal 500Hz lag. Die große Masse an potentiellen Kunden hat zur Zeit noch kein Vertrauen darin das eine Wireless Maus mit ebensoviel Hz laufen kann wie eine kabelgebundene, womit der einzige echte Nachteil für Gamer bei drahtlosen Mäusen gelöst ist. Ich denke aber wenn sich das weiter rumspricht werden auch wieder mehr Gamer sich von den Vorteilen einer drahtlosen Maus überzeugen lassen, und dann sollte, in einigen Jahren, hoffentlich einer neuen ROCCAT Wireless Maus nichts im Wege stehen, so meine persönliche Meinung.

Viele Grüße / Kind regards,
********
Technical Support

tibor@roccat.org
ROCCAT STUDIOS V3.0 - HOME » Home » Overview

Support Super


----------



## MaxRink (6. März 2014)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone XTD – überhaupt noch zu verbessern?*

Die hzzahl ist Wayne, wichtig ist einzig und allein die Latenz. Und darüber sagen HZ 0 aus.


----------



## Tripleh84 (6. März 2014)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone XTD – überhaupt noch zu verbessern?*



MaxRink schrieb:


> Die hzzahl ist Wayne, wichtig ist einzig und allein die Latenz. Und darüber sagen HZ 0 aus.


 
Was weiß ich, so sagt das Roccat. Wegen eurem Rumgeheule bekommen andere, die Komfort wollen garnichts. Und wenn nur Käse wie die Logitech G700. 
Und wenn könnt ihr immernoch das Blöde USB Kabel anklemmen und schon habt ihr eure sogenannte Latenz wieder.


----------



## MaxRink (6. März 2014)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone XTD – überhaupt noch zu verbessern?*



Tripleh84 schrieb:


> Was weiß ich, so sagt das Roccat. Wegen eurem Rumgeheule bekommen andere, die Komfort wollen garnichts. Und wenn nur Käse wie die Logitech G700.
> Und wenn könnt ihr immernoch das Blöde USB Kabel anklemmen und schon habt ihr eure sogenannte Latenz wieder.


 
Roccats Aussage ist halt schlichtweg falsch. Und wenn eine Maus den Untergrund 1000000 mal pro Sekunde abtastet, ist das erstmal in diesem Kontext egal. Das sagt nämlich nichts darüber aus, wie lange es von der Abtastung bis zum Eingang des Signals am Rechner dauert.


----------



## SaPass (6. März 2014)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone XTD – überhaupt noch zu verbessern?*

Bei kabellosen Mäusen gibt es neben Latenzen auch noch das Problem mit dem Akku. Wenn der beim Zocken leer wird ist das nervig. Im schlimmsten Fall muss man eine Pause zum Laden einlegen, im besten Fall kann man die Akkus schnell austauschen. Der Komfortgewinn durch das fehlende Kabel ist meist nur sehr gering. Um besser als ihr kabelgebundenes Pendant zu sein, darf sie sich keinen einzigen Fehler erlauben, vor allem da sie meist mehr kostet. Aber kabellose Mäuse sollten in einem Review-Thread zur Kone XTD nicht zu Diskussion stehen, wir sind hier Off Topic. Daher zurück zur XTD.

Auf die Frage hin in der Überschrift, ob die Maus überhaupt noch zu verbessern ist: Roccat denkt auf Kundenwunsch hin darüber nach, die Maus mit den LED-Sensor aus der Kone Pure Optical zu verkaufen. Aber ob man beim Umstieg von Laser auf LED von einer Verbesserung sprechen kann, das ist ein sehr kontrovers diskutiertes Thema.


----------



## JoM79 (6. März 2014)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone XTD – überhaupt noch zu verbessern?*



SaPass schrieb:


> Auf die Frage hin in der Überschrift, ob die Maus überhaupt noch zu verbessern ist: Roccat denkt auf Kundenwunsch hin darüber nach, die Maus mit den LED-Sensor aus der Kone Pure Optical zu verkaufen. Aber ob man beim Umstieg von Laser auf LED von einer Verbesserung sprechen kann, das ist ein sehr kontrovers diskutiertes Thema.



Ich dachte eigentlich das ist beschlossene Sache, ich warte im Moment darauf das die Maus endlich erscheint.


----------



## DH1 (8. März 2014)

MaxRink schrieb:


> Roccats Aussage ist halt schlichtweg falsch. Und wenn eine Maus den Untergrund 1000000 mal pro Sekunde abtastet, ist das erstmal in diesem Kontext egal. Das sagt nämlich nichts darüber aus, wie lange es von der Abtastung bis zum Eingang des Signals am Rechner dauert.




Die Hz sind aber der Übertragung angedacht und  es ist nicht die Rede von Abtastraten 
Das ist das was der Support meinte und dadurch ist die Funkübertragung "etwas" zügiger !!!


----------



## MaxRink (8. März 2014)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone XTD – überhaupt noch zu verbessern?*



DH1 schrieb:


> Die Hz sind aber der Übertragung angedacht und  es ist nicht die Rede von Abtastraten
> Das ist das was der Support meinte und dadurch ist die Funkübertragung "etwas" zügiger !!!


 
Sagt auch nichts aus. Du kannst trotzdem einen schönen bufer drin haben.


----------



## ZombiekingFlo1 (23. April 2014)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone XTD – überhaupt noch zu verbessern?*

Hallo, ich habe ein Problem mit der Maus Roccet Kone XTD!
Ich kennt ja sicherlich die 2 neuen Daumen Tasten, die eine heißt Thumb Botten #1 und Thumb Botten #2 oder Maustaste 4 oder Maustaste 5.
So, ich möchte die Maustaste 4 auf eine Steuerung von Minecraft setzen, aber es geht nicht!
Immer wenn ich die erste Daumen Taste also Maustaste 4 drücke, läuchten die Lichter an der Maus. Jedes Mal wenn ich die drücke
gehen die Lichter an, ich möchte aber auf dieser Taste eine Steuerung machen.
 Wie kann ich das umändern das wenn ich als Beispiel die Taste f5 drücke dann das Licht an geht? Ich möchte auf die erste Daumentaste eine Steuerung machen
aber wenn ich es machen will passiert nichts es leuchtet dann nur das Licht. BITTE HILFE!


----------



## ZombiekingFlo1 (24. April 2014)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone XTD – überhaupt noch zu verbessern?*

???????


----------



## JoM79 (24. April 2014)

ZombiekingFlo1 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe ein Problem mit der Maus Roccet Kone XTD!
> Ich kennt ja sicherlich die 2 neuen Daumen Tasten, die eine heißt Thumb Botten #1 und Thumb Botten #2 oder Maustaste 4 oder Maustaste 5.
> So, ich möchte die Maustaste 4 auf eine Steuerung von Minecraft setzen, aber es geht nicht!
> Immer wenn ich die erste Daumen Taste also Maustaste 4 drücke, läuchten die Lichter an der Maus. Jedes Mal wenn ich die drücke
> ...



Wow fünfmal das gleiche Problem in 3 Sätzen beschrieben.
Hast den Roccat Treiber drauf?
In dem kannst du die Belegung der Tasten beliebig verändern.


----------



## ZombiekingFlo1 (25. April 2014)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone XTD – überhaupt noch zu verbessern?*

Ja, habe ich, aber ich kann das mit der Maus nicht ändern! Wenn ich auf der Daumentaste klicke leuchtet das Licht, ich will auf einer anderen Taste das Licht anmachen, aber es geht nicht was muss ich dort machen? Beim Driver, wie mache ich es dort?


----------



## Andi@ROCCAT (25. April 2014)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone XTD – überhaupt noch zu verbessern?*

Moin Moin.

dass das Licht angeht liegt daran, dass auf der Taste anscheinend die Easy-Shift Funktion liegt. Wenn du die Taste drückst wird Easy-Shift aktiviert und die Beleuchtungsfarbe wechselt auf Blau um das anzuzeigen. Im Menü der Daumentaste findest du den Punkt "assign a shortcut". DArüber kannst du dir F5 auf die Daumentaste legen.

Gruß

Andi


----------



## ZombiekingFlo1 (25. April 2014)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone XTD – überhaupt noch zu verbessern?*

Ich habe jetzt auf die erste Daumentaste f5 gemacht, habe danach apply gedrückt und es ausprobiert. Wenn ich die erste Daumentaste drücke, geht wieder das Licht auf Türkis, bitter helf mir! Hast du Skype? Dann kannst du mir es besser erklären, bitte ich brauche Hilfe


----------



## Andi@ROCCAT (25. April 2014)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone XTD – überhaupt noch zu verbessern?*

Du kannst mich einfach über support@roccat.org anschreiben. Wenn du das machst, schick bitte gleich einen Screenshot vom "button assignment" Reiter der Software mit.


----------



## ZombiekingFlo1 (25. April 2014)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone XTD – überhaupt noch zu verbessern?*

Ok, ich habs, troztdem Danke


----------



## treav0r (28. April 2014)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone XTD – überhaupt noch zu verbessern?*

@OT sorry, aber als pluspunkt präzision?  Der avago adns-9800 hat ja doch so etwa 5-10% accel. 

außerdem ist die Kone mmn. extrem überteuert, denn die software alleine macht die maus nicht teuer und die LED's schonmal auch nicht. (Siehe andere Mäuse wie z.B. SS Rival). Eine Sharkoon Drakonia Black hat den exact selben Sensor und kostet gerade mal ~32 Euro beim großen Fluss.. Auch hier wieder mit hw-accel...

Ich hatte selbst eine Kone xtd und kann sagen, dass weder verarbeitung noch performance den preis rechtfertigen. 
Eine Zowie FK z.B. kostet ~60€, ist gebaut wie ein Panzer und bietet einen Sensor ohne Acceleration, Prediction oder Smoothing.


----------



## tfg95 (28. April 2014)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone XTD – überhaupt noch zu verbessern?*

Ich habe mittlerweile die 3.XTD innerhalb von ca. 18 Monaten.


----------



## JoM79 (28. April 2014)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone XTD – überhaupt noch zu verbessern?*

Das Problem das jeder mit irgendeiner Maus Probleme hat und nur die Leute mit Problemen diese auch in Foren posten.
Wenn 100 Leute dieselbe Maus kaufen und 10 Probleme damit haben, werden heutzutage 5 damit in einem Forum aufschlagen.
Von den 90 Leuten die keine Probleme haben, werden vielleicht 10 ne gute Bewertung bei z.B. Amazon geben.
Gerade bei einer Maus, die ja nun auch nicht Welt kostet, sollte man gerne auch mal selber testen.
Und ja ich weiss das für manche Leute 50€ mehr Geld ist als für andere, aber gerade dann sollte ich mir überlegen ob ich wirklich soviel Geld ausgeben will.


----------



## kone1k1 (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone XTD – überhaupt noch zu verbessern?*

Hat eigentlich noch jemand Probleme mit dem sensor der XTD?
Z.B. möchte ich bei CS:GO weiter nach rechts zielen un plötzlich geht die Maus nicht weiter nach rechts, nur nach links ist möglich. Wenn ich sie dann anheben und wieder aufsetze ist wieder alles normal. Mauspad ist natürlich sauber und sogar noch neu.
Bei meinem Roccat Aluminc mauspad hat sie am meisten Probleme. Dort ist das Roccat logo in silbernen Streifen abgebildet. Wenn sie über die Streifen geht hat sie immer Mikrohänger. Das stört natürlich bei FPS.


----------



## Bluefire (20. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone XTD – überhaupt noch zu verbessern?*

Hallo.
Hab ebenfalls die Kone XTD und komme mir komplett verarscht vor. Laut Roccats Website muss diese Maus ja etwas wunderbar tolles sein. Nur habe ich nun schon die zweite Maus (erste auf Garantie gegen ne neuen umgetauscht bekommen) und bei beiden treten exakt die gleichen Probleme auf. 
1. Problem: Nach dem auspacken lagen beide Mäuse nicht sauber auf meinem Tische auf und haben somit gewackelt (nein! mein Tisch ist nicht uneben, habe es auf anderen Oberflächen auch getestet)  
    Erst nach 2-3 Tagen Nutzung waren die Unebenheiten der Mausfüße ausgeglichen.
2. Problem und wohl schwerwiegendste: Die Linke Maustaste verändert ihr Klickverhalten bereits nach wenigen tausend Klicks. Somit hatten beide Mäuse bereits nach 2-3 Tagen schon ein komplett anderes Klickverhalten. Leider kein besseres sondern ein unsauberes, nicht mehr schön knackiges Klickverhalten. Da ich die rechte Taste kaum benutze und Anfangs beide gleich waren hab ich den direkten Vergleich. Nach weiteren 2-3 Tagen kann man dann sogar ein leichtes "Luftpolster" zwischen der linken Maustaste vom Gehäuse und der eigentlichen Taste auf der Platine feststellen!!! Dadurch drückt man jedesmal einen kleinen weg ins Leere bevor man auf die innere Taste trifft was teilweise eine leicht Art von "Doppelklickgefühl" vermittelt. Dieses Luftpolster war dann schlussendlich der Grund warum die erste auf Garantie zurückgegeben wurde. Nur hat de Neue, die direkt aus dem Verkaufsregal kommt,  genau das selbe Problem!!!! In meinen Augen absolut inakzeptabel für eine 90€ Maus! Momentan kommts mir so vor als würde Roccat hier eine 20€ Billigmaus mit viel Werbeaufwand als ProGaming Maus für 90€ den Leuten andrehen.

Hat hier jemand auch diese beschriebenen "Luftpolster" Erscheinungen oder das unsauberes Klickvehalten? ...bzw hat jemand feinfühlige Finger und genau diese Erscheinungen zu 100% NICHT? (Man muss wirklich feinfühlig testen) Wenn ich noch iwie dazu komme, könnt ich nen Video aufnehmen um das Problem zumindest hörbar zu machen.


----------



## JoM79 (20. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone XTD – überhaupt noch zu verbessern?*

Streichelst du über die Taste?
Also da muss man schon mit ganz wenig Druck drücken, dass man nicht gleich den Taster auslöst.
Und wenn die Maus nicht eben aufliegt, zieht man halt einmal mit dem Finger über die Gleitpads.


----------



## Bluefire (20. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone XTD – überhaupt noch zu verbessern?*

"Streichelst du über die Taste?" 
Nop  nur 90€ für ein unsauberes Klickverhalten auszugeben mach ich recht ungern. Meine alte MS Sidewinder X8 hat immernoch ein super knackiges "Klicken" (wie am ersten Tag!)

"Also da muss man schon mit ganz wenig Druck drücken, dass man nicht gleich den Taster auslöst."
Ja, viel ist es nicht. Heißt das dann jetzt, dass bei dir auch dieser "winzig" Abstand ist? Meine rechte Maustaste hat den (noch) nicht.

"Und wenn die Maus nicht eben aufliegt, zieht man halt einmal mit dem Finger über die Gleitpads." 
Merci für den Tipp. Hab ich leider schon par mal gemacht. Letztlich hat das nachkorrigieren des untere Pads geholfen. Nur sollte meiner Meinung nach dieses Problem in solcheiner Presiklasse gar nicht erst auftreten :S


----------



## JoM79 (20. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone XTD – überhaupt noch zu verbessern?*

Also bei mir ist da minimal Luft, aber das liegt auch an der Befestigung der Tasten.


----------



## justyourimage (24. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone XTD – überhaupt noch zu verbessern?*

Da kriegt man ja die Krise bei den Kommentaren, da muss ich doch auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben - weil auch immer wieder die gleichen Vorurteile auftreten.

Der Vorteil (fast) aller Roccat-Mäuse ist, dass der Treiber OS-Unabhängig auf der MAUS läuft! 

Bedeutet die Software von Roccat wird nur zum Einstellen benötigt. Danach kann man den theoretisch sogar deinstallieren, auf Linux booten, auf Mac OS booten und die Funktionen bleiben alle erhalten inklusive Macros und EasyShift! 

Desweiteren, wer wirklich Wert auf Optische Sensoren legt, bekommt sowohl für die XTD und Pure eine Optische Variante für fast den selben Preis ohne jegliche Acceleration. Allein die Treiberimplementation ist auf definitiv den Aufpreis wert. 

Ganz abgesehen davon, dass die Zowie Dinger auch keinerlei Macrofunktionen oder eine annähernd ähnliche Treiberimplementation haben. Wer die Dinger wirklich ernsthaft verglichen hätte wüsste das. 

Und das Unabhängig davon, dass die Ergonomie bei Zowie einfach grottig und LOD-Bugs auch nicht selten sind!

Erinnert mich daran, wie sich jeder darüber aufgeregt hat, dass die Maustasten der Savu so schnell kaputtgehen würden. Wenn man mit dem Hammer draufschlägt weil man in BF3/BF4 seinen x-ten Nemesis-Kill bekommen hat, braucht man sich auch nicht zu wundern. Das Ding läuft bei mir seit Ewigkeiten Tag täglich - und ich zocke sehr oft BF3/BF4 (Insgesamt über 800 Stunden Spielzeit rein mit einer einzigen Roccat Savu und das nur für die beiden Games). Hab auch schon alle Awards von der Treibersoftware durch (Wer das Ding kennt weis was ich meine ...). Keinerlei Qualitätsprobleme - das Ding tut noch wie am ersten Tag. Lediglich die Daumenbeschichtung ist nicht mehr rau - sprich hat sich über die Jahre abgenutzt.

Nuff said.


----------



## JoM79 (25. August 2014)

justyourimage schrieb:


> Da kriegt man ja die Krise bei den Kommentaren, da muss ich doch auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben - weil auch immer wieder die gleichen Vorurteile auftreten.
> 
> Der Vorteil (fast) aller Roccat-Mäuse ist, dass der Treiber OS-Unabhängig auf der MAUS läuft!
> 
> ...



Toller erster Post.
Gleich mal alle Leute die Probleme mit der Savu haben, als grobschlächtige Nichtskönner bezeichnen.
Nur weil bei dir die Maus funktioniert, heisst das nicht das es bei anderen genauso ist. 

Und gleich mal bei allen Mäusen von Steelseries die Ergonomie als grottig zu bezeichnen, ist doch wohl ein Scherz.
Nur weil dir die Ergonomie nicht passt, muss das auf jeden Menschen zutreffen?
Wusste garnicht das alle Menschen gleich sind und somit die gleiche Form bei allen passt.


----------



## justyourimage (25. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone XTD – überhaupt noch zu verbessern?*

Sorry ich meinte natürlich Zowie - nicht SteelSeries (keine Ahnung wie ich die zwei Hersteller vertauschen konnte - SteelSeries ist natürlich um einiges besser und sehr wohl mit Roccat zu vergleichen). Hab 's editiert. 

Es ging mir mehr darum diesem ewig sinnlosem nörgeln einen Dämpfer zu verpassen, das ich ständig in irgendwelchen Kommentaren lesen darf (hier und anderweitig)  
Sprich: "zu teuer", "die Marke XYZ is viel besser zwei dröllfelf", "immer dieses Lichtgedöns", "geht ständig kaputt" ... und und und.

Weniger darum Probleme einzelner User kleinzureden, die einfach Hilfe suchen, sich auch schon anderweitig bemüht haben (z. B. direkt beim Hersteller) und ihr Problem auch richtig schildern können. 



> Erinnert mich daran, wie sich jeder darüber aufgeregt hat, dass die Maustasten der Savu so schnell kaputtgehen würden.



Das ist das beste Beispiel dieses Typus der mich zu dem oben genannten Kommentar veranlasst hat 
(siehe Amazon, YouTube und unzählige Gamerforen). Keine Schilderung der Situation, kein Verständnis dafür, 
dass auch mal Serienstreuung vorkommt, keine Bemühungen die Sache mit dem Hersteller zu klären
 - sprich keine Zeit für nichts - außer sich einfach mal zu beschweren (natürlich nicht beim Hersteller direkt). 

Dass das auch nicht pauschal auf alle bezogen war, sollte natürlich klar sein.

Und zu der Ergonomie einiger Mäuse vieler Hersteller kann man wohl sehr wohl sagen - sie geben sich schlichtweg einfach keine Mühe.

Standardform einer Intel-Maus von 1990 übernommen - inklusive dem lieben Tennisarm von Anno Dazumal. 

Dass das natürlich nicht auf alle Modelle zutrifft, sich Hersteller auch verbessern können und es Hände gibt, 

die sich den Geräten anpassen und nicht umgekehrt - soll natürlich nicht ausgeschlossen sein.

Du hast natürlich recht, dass es salopp gesagt, ebenso eine Pauschalaussage ist (was gewissermaßen auch Absicht war). 

Cheers.


----------



## JoM79 (25. August 2014)

justyourimage schrieb:


> Sorry ich meinte natürlich Zowie - nicht SteelSeries (keine Ahnung wie ich die zwei Hersteller vertauschen konnte - SteelSeries ist natürlich um einiges besser und sehr wohl mit Roccat zu vergleichen). Hab 's editiert.



Und machst genau da weiter wo du aufgehört hast.
Wie kannst du behaupten, daß  die Ergonomie von Roccat besser ist als die von Zowie? 
Das ist einfach nur purer Unsinn.

Edit:
Ah du hast auch Macrofunktionen eingefügt anstelle von Ergonomie. 
Und nur so nebenbei bei den Zowie kannst du verschiedenste Dinge einstellen, ohne dafür eine Software zu benötigen. 
Bei Roccat musst du immer erst einmal die Software installieren.


----------



## justyourimage (25. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone XTD – überhaupt noch zu verbessern?*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Und machst genau da weiter wo du aufgehört hast.
> Wie kannst du behaupten, daß  die Ergonomie von Roccat besser ist als die von Zowie?
> Das ist einfach nur purer Unsinn.
> 
> ...


 
Jedem das seine - beide haben Vor- und Nachteile.

Zowie ist einfach extrem puristisch. Es gibt schlich keine Software - sprich auch keine Wahl. LOD Distanz, detailierte DPI-Einstellungen und Horizontale / Vertikale getrennte Geschwindigkeitsanpassungen, Tastenbelegungen und solche nützlichen Sachen fehlen da halt einfach mal ...
Ich persönlich finde die Marke für die Funktionen die sie bieten einfach viel zu sehr gehyped und zu teuer wenngleich sie auch gute Sensoren verbauen und die Qualität sonst auch ganz ok ist. 
Im Gegensatz dazu könnte man sagen ein paar Hardware-Einstellungen täten den Roccat-Mäusen sicherlich auch nicht schlecht. 

Gut wer es puristisch mag - bitteschön - aber der Preis ist dem von Roccat sehr ähnlich - und dafür bietet Roccat in meinen Augen weit mehr gerade weil die gleichen bzw. sehr ähnliche optische Sensoren verbaut sind (nicht in allen Modellen wohlgemerkt).


----------



## Marques85 (29. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Roccat Kone XTD – überhaupt noch zu verbessern?*

Welcher Sensor lohnt den eig mehr? Optisch oder der Laser?!

Spiele : MMOs Shootern etc.


----------



## Teutonnen (1. September 2014)

Lasersensoren funktionieren auch optisch...

Der 3310 ist recht gut. Der s3095 hat etwas Verzögerung drin. Der Neue von Logitech (pixart 3366 wenn ich es richtig im Kopf habe) ist im Moment der Beste. Der adns9800 hat positive Beschleunigung.


----------

